# Moving to Adelaide



## hardingj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi there, my husband and I are hopefully on the way to Adelaide with our 2 small children from Ireland. We are trying to get in via a sponsored work visa through a recruitment agency. He was told that he could earn up to AUS$42,000 (gross) income per year (Butcher by trade). As I would not be working initially on moving over as I would want to be there full time for my kids, is it possible for a family of 4 to live rather comfortably on this type of income? All comments would be much appreciated as this is a very nervous time for us. Also I would rather the suburbs (near the beach) any ideas. I'm bamboozled by all the info on the net, it's hard to know where to start.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

$42k as a single income for a family with 2 kids? I don't see it at all... Australian average salary is $60k. Of course, the situation would be different if you also had a job around that.


----------



## hardingj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Dexter, thanks for the reply, so what your saying basically is that there is no way a family of 4 could live on that amount of money? I check out recruitment agencies and that is what is quoted. Would we be living in poverty at that rate?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That's my opinion that you would be living in poverty. If at least two of you had $42k per head, it would look better (still far from good). But just one and with two kids - I just don't see it, even in Adelaide which is cheaper than Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## Semaphorean (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm from Adelaide, I work in education and employment services here. $42,000 won't get you very far, but you could probably do it for a short period? $42,000 sounds quite low for a qualified butcher in my opinion but butchery's not my area of specialty - I don't think $50,000 would be at all unreasonable.

It depends on where you want to live. Even at low end rent you'd be looking at $300 per week, + groceries (depends on how old your kids are), petrol, set up expenses, other bills.


----------



## Semaphorean (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm from Adelaide, I work in education and employment services here. $42,000 won't get you very far, but you could probably do it for a short period? $42,000 sounds quite low for a qualified butcher in my opinion but butchery's not my area of specialty - I don't think $50,000 would be at all unreasonable.

It depends on where you want to live. Even at low end rent you'd be looking at $300 per week, + groceries (depends on how old your kids are), petrol, set up expenses, other bills.


----------



## hardingj (Dec 4, 2010)

Semaphorean said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Adelaide, I work in education and employment services here. $42,000 won't get you very far, but you could probably do it for a short period? $42,000 sounds quite low for a qualified butcher in my opinion but butchery's not my area of specialty - I don't think $50,000 would be at all unreasonable.
> 
> It depends on where you want to live. Even at low end rent you'd be lookin at $300 per week, + groceries (depends on how old your kids are), petrol, set up expenses, other bills.


Hi Semaphorean. Thanks for your reply. I'm thinking if we could struggle for a short while, then I would try get a job, but wow 300 per week for rent. Is it a misconception out there that we have that Australia is a cheaper country to live in? I don't know if you have heard of how expensive Ireland is to live in and the mess the country is in at the moment!


----------



## bkc (Dec 11, 2010)

Dexter said:


> That's my opinion that you would be living in poverty. If at least two of you had $42k per head, it would look better (still far from good). But just one and with two kids - I just don't see it, even in Adelaide which is cheaper than Sydney or Melbourne.


Hi all
Me my hussy and 3 children's are planning to move Adelaide ,my hussy is a electronic equipment trade person 10 years experience as photographic equipments technician, how fast he can find job in Adelaide and how much he can expect PA, and i am admin/secretary is easy to fid job?? i also can we get family assistance benefits for 3 children's? and aprox how much for 3 children's ..
Thanks n adv.


----------



## hardingj (Dec 4, 2010)

bkc said:


> Hi all
> Me my hussy and 3 children's are planning to move Adelaide ,my hussy is a electronic equipment trade person 10 years experience as photographic equipments technician, how fast he can find job in Adelaide and how much he can expect PA, and i am admin/secretary is easy to fid job?? i also can we get family assistance benefits for 3 children's? and aprox how much for 3 children's ..
> Thanks n adv.


Hi bkc, I can't give you any feed back yet as we have not moved yet either but wish you good luck. Are you moving from Ireland? I heard of a recruitment agency from a radio show and we are hoping to get over via a sponsored work visa for my hubby and like you I'm in admin so we shall see how that goes. The recruitment agency was global tradesearch recruitment, check them out they have links for all different info.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I recently encountered a Polish electronic engineer at one of Polish forums whinging about Australia and all its system. Apparently the guy arrived here in early 90-ties. He says it took him 6 years to find permanent work in his profession. He abandoned Australia in 2003 and moved to Germany widely criticizing Australian electronic engineering job market and everything else about the country. Since them I advise caution to all electronic tradespersons. It may be required to work in a slightly different field - at least at the beginning of the stay.

As for the PA/Admin - there are heaps of jobs like that and if you are an English native speaker, you should have a lot of choice out there. I can only speak for Sydney in terms of salaries. In my opinion it would start from $45k per annum which is far from amazing but not bad to start with.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*cheaper places*

Hello

I don't think with amount of money you will be able to live in Adelaide especially in suburbs. But if you think of a place rather than suburbs then may be yes you will be.


----------

